# Cane creek race in Chris king headset



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

Can A Cane Creek crown race be used with a Chris king headset?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nope, there really is very little in common between the two headset designs


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I read that the patent ran out for Cane Creek and now, CK headsets have the metal race.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> I think I read that the patent ran out for Cane Creek and now, CK headsets have the metal race.


split compression wedge is not the same as a crown race.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> I think I read that the patent ran out for Cane Creek and now, CK headsets have the metal race.


The patent did expire, but I have yet to see any changes to the Chris King design...and the base plates are still not compatible.


----------



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Split compression wedge... That's right. Thanks, I stand corrected.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Chris King already licenses the patent from Cane Creek, and can legally use the compression ring. They have, however, up until this point chosen not to.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=671617&highlight=chris+king+headset

Here. I found this.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

There are people who have used a +5mm Chris King crown race with a Cane Creek S3 headset, not sure they have done it the other way around.


----------

